# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Razdvojenost trbušnih mišića?

## Tončica007

U trudnoći sam imala ogroman stomak i to ne u širinu nego jako jako izbočen, nakon poroda dva tjedna sam imala kao loptu u trbuhu ispod pupka koja je visila ispod kože (a opisa mi), svi su mi se čudili šta je to i jesam li ja opet trudna, ta  lopta je šetala i skakutala jer je koža ostala dosta razvučena, loptica se nakon dva tjedna povukla a ostalo mi je tvrdo izbočenje iznad pupka koje me je ispočetka bolilo, kad sam došla kući iz bolnice mogla sam staviti skoro 5 prstiju između trbušnih mišića kad se napnem, a sada mogu 2. Brine me ta izbočina, mislila sam da nije bruh i išla sam kod dr. ali kaže da nije, da nije možda prolaps nečega iz trbuha jer su ti mišići razdvojeni... ništa mi nije jasno... sve je nekako čudno... ima li netko ili je imao nešto slično...?

----------


## Elinor

A koliko je prošlo od poroda?
Moja prijateljica je nedavno išla na UZV jer joj je rupa ostala i 2 godine nakon poroda, ali sve je bilo u redu, samo mora raditi trbušnjake.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Treba paziti s trbušnjacima, jako je bitno KAKO ih se radi nakon poroda, barem me tako savjetovala instruktorica yoge i vježbi za trudnice.

----------


## Elinor

> Treba paziti s trbušnjacima, jako je bitno KAKO ih se radi nakon poroda, barem me tako savjetovala instruktorica yoge i vježbi za trudnice.


Slažem se. Ja sam tek sad, 5 mjeseci nakon poroda osjetila da bih uopće mogla probati, prije sam mislila da ću se raspasti.

----------


## mina30

razdvojenost trbusnih misica zove se jos strucno i dijastaza, ja imam, dva prsta razdvojeno, i ne skuplja se. Pokusavala sam nesto vise saznati o tome, ali bas nisam nasla ni na ovom forumu ni dalje. Cesto uz to ide i bruh ili pupcana kila, o cemu opet nisam puno nasla. Ono sto znam: nasljedno je i nastaje zbog opustanja vezivnog tkiva uzrokovano hormonima. Vecinom se povuce nakon poroda - bruh, ako se ne povuce nakon 6 mjeseci preporuca se operacija. Od pocetka trudnoce, trudnica se mora ustajati iz lezeceg polozaja bocno inace joj se razmicu ti misici. U sestom mjesecu idem kod abdominalnog kirurga pa cu vidjeti sto ce mi reci, a sve zato jer zelim imati jos djece, inace me ne bi bilo briga.
Ono sto ja zelim znati je kada se moze vjezbati i kako, i da li se to moze skupiti bez operacije?

----------


## frnjok

Mina30, kao što sam čini mi se već napisala negdje na ovom forumu, ja sam u toku trudnoće vježbala u Makronovi kod Snježane Vojvodić Schuster, a nakon trudnoće prema njezinoj knjizi s vježbicama za nakon poroda. Uglavnom, ona je nama koje smo vježbale kod nje svakih mjesec dana provjeravala to razdvajanje i upozorila bi nas ukoliko su se ti trbušni mišići previše razdvojili - ja sam na primjer pred kraj trudnoće bila granična (2.5 cm) pa sam nosila pojas za trudnice. S druge strane, nakon poroda više nisam imala nikakvih problema i mišići su se sami od sebe "vratili". Ali znam da postoji druga vrsta pojaseva za nakon trudnoće ukoliko razmak nakon poroda ostane prevelik. 
Uglavnom, htjela sam ti reći da mi se čini da je Snježana stvarno dobro upućena u te probleme i da bi te sigurno znala uputiti i dati ti savjet - možda da probaš otići do Makronove u vrijeme kad ona drži vježbice za trudnice (mi smo imale srijedom, ali najbolje nazovi u Makronovu pa provjeri).

----------


## superx

Zanimljivo, meni su rekli  da ako ću raditi abdominoplastiku ono će mi jadnom omčom povezati te mišiće i onda ću imati tip top,jer imam jako obješenu kožu i dva cm razmaknute mišiće,a ne znam ima li tko neke vježbe za to,jer ja ne mogu napraviti više od 5 trbušnjaka  a moj trener kaže da je to posljedica toga i da forsanjem mogu samo pogoršati stvari i nabiti bruh.
upomoć

----------


## ruza

jesi bila kod kirurga? da ti da stručno mišljenje...ja se spremam ići nakon 6mj od carskoga..meni je trbuh uff...
1.beba 5200g-razdvojenost fizioterapeut u sv.duhu rekla maximala kaj može biti
onda brzo 2.trudnoća a nije se nikaj vratilo na mjesto beba od 4400g..
iću tražiti stručno mišljnje..
kako abdomenoplast.jel se može preko socijale ako je u pitanju zdravlje..ušivanje mišića i sl..

----------


## Teica

*Nia_Zg,* jel velika razlika u tome kako se pravilno rade trbušnjaci nakon poroda i kako se inače trebaju pravilno raditi?

----------


## misek8

molim te reci mi kako je prošlo kod kirurga. imam sličan problem

----------


## sss

Ja sam bila na pregledu kod kirurga. Rekao je da imam razdvojenost, dijastazu rektusa iliti tog mišića o kojem pričamo. Rekao je da nema smisla pokušavati to popraviti vježbanjem (iako su mi iz okoline komentirali da je to normalno čuti od kirurga, da bi fizijatar npr. možda rekao suprotno).
Rješenje je operacija (umetanje mrežice ili šivanje), ali tek nakon što žena odluči da neće više biti trudna. Operacija se može napraviti preko HZZO-a, jer je to zdravstveni problem. Problem je što tada ne rade estetski dio, obješenu kožu, masnoću..., već samo kirurški popravljaju što je nužno. Za sve ostalo bi trebalo ići privatno, a to košta 20.000-25.000 kn. To su moje informacije. Nisam još odlučila ići na operaciju.

----------


## Lutonjica

hm, da meni je fizijatar rekao da se može popraviti.  ništa ne vježbam jer sam ljenčuga teška, ali je puno bolje sad nego je bilo nakon poroda. a pod nož nema šanse da bih išla.

----------


## trampolina

Lutonjice, kojim vježbama? Jesu to neke općenite ili individualne?

Ja isto nema šanse da ću ponovno pod nož (3 cr i 1 hernia umbilicalis, stanje nije bajno  :Unsure: ) a poslije zadnjeg poroda mišići su mi ostali prilično razmaknuti.
Planiram kod fizijatra uskoro.

----------


## aishwarya

a koji su mogući problemi ako mišići ostanu razmaknuti? Ja sam zaredala tri trudnoće u relativno kratko vrijeme i mišići mi se nisu u međuvremenu vratili, a nakon treće trudnoće isto su ostali podosta razmaknuti. No mogu reći da se stanje popravilo nakon pola godine vježbanja joge. Nadala sam se da može biti još bolje

----------


## trampolina

Meni je posljedica bila hernija nakon druge trudnoće. Ne znam je li se vratila nakon treće.

----------


## sss

> a koji su mogući problemi ako mišići ostanu razmaknuti? Ja sam zaredala tri trudnoće u relativno kratko vrijeme i mišići mi se nisu u međuvremenu vratili, a nakon treće trudnoće isto su ostali podosta razmaknuti. No mogu reći da se stanje popravilo nakon pola godine vježbanja joge. Nadala sam se da može biti još bolje


Osim što žena izgleda kao da je stalno trudna, postoji mogućnost hernije, a i ti mišići imaju inače i neku svrhu, kao i svi ostali, a to je da drže tijelo u odgovarajućem položaju. Kad se razmaknu, nestaje potpore na tom mjestu, mijenja se općenito držanje, pati kralježnica i slične stvari. Očito nije bezazleno, čim HZZO pokriva trošak ''sanacije''. Ali, nije se lako odlučiti za operaciju, jer ni to nije bezazleno.

----------


## Iris

i meni se to nije baš sve vratilo na mjesto...kako ste išle fizijatru,privatno ili ovako,i treba li uputnica? ja bi da to netko malo pogleda  :Unsure:

----------


## disciplina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzIrt...e_gdata_player
Ovo su stavile cure sa topica vjezbanja. I meni su trbusni misici ostali razdvojeni nakon blizanacke trudnoce. Sada nakon 2 g. od poroda i dalje izgledam kao trudnica  :Sad:  
A nikako poceti vjezbati

----------


## zhabica

I ja isto imam razdvojene mišiće, na mjestima od prsta do dvaipo prsta. 
Trbuh mi izgleda ok dok nešto ne pojedem, onda izgledam ko da sam u 4 mjesecu trudnoće :/ stvarno koma. 
Za sada radim vježbe, pokazala mi prijateljica fizioterapeutkinja, al bojim se da će trebat još puno rada da se vrate u normalu.

----------


## pituljica

kako ste skužile da imate herniju kao posljedicu poroda?

----------


## zhabica

Ja sam pitala tu prijateljicu da mi pokaže vježbe kako da vratim trbuh u normalu pa mi je ona rekla. Nisam imala pojma šta je to, niti da imam ni kako da riješim taj problem. Zhabici je evo skoro dvije godine, a ni nakon prvog poroda se nije vratilo u normalu. Sa njih oboje sam imala ogroman trbuh pa me ne čudi da je to tako.

----------


## trampolina

> kako ste skužile da imate herniju kao posljedicu poroda?


Trbuh mi je rastao tijekom dana, ujutro bi izgledala kao u 6. mjesecu trudnoće a navečer pred porod. Otišla na uzv abdomena (bilo me strah da nije koji organ u pitanju) i dr. me uputila dalje.

Pišete da su vam trbušni mišići razmaknuti prst-dva, evo ja baš gledam svoje - kad se iz ležećeg dižem u sjedeći položaj cijelo brdo se napravi između njih, širine više od 5 cm! Mislim da ću definitivno do fizijatra.

----------


## aishwarya

> I ja isto imam razdvojene mišiće, na mjestima od prsta do dvaipo prsta. 
> Trbuh mi izgleda ok dok nešto ne pojedem, onda izgledam ko da sam u 4 mjesecu trudnoće :/ stvarno koma. 
> Za sada radim vježbe, pokazala mi prijateljica fizioterapeutkinja, al bojim se da će trebat još puno rada da se vrate u normalu.


tako i meni, 
vježbam i ide na bolje, ali polaaaako

----------


## Iris

i meni sve ovako kako pišete,pa nije valjda da imam bruh ili šta već  :scared: 
ono što mi je još koma je da me svako malo boli želudac,pa sve mislim kako je to od toga,jer kao da ga istegnem dok malog dulje nosim...a da ne spominjem svakodnevni rast trbuha do navečer  :Laughing:

----------


## trampolina

Čuj, *Iris*, a da odeš na pregled kod abd. kirurga? Meni su baš to bili simptomi hernije.

----------


## disciplina

Ja sam danas otisla kod doktorice po uputnicu za fizijatra a dobila uputnicu za kirurga :shock: 
Pregledala me i rekla pravac kirurgija! Kakav fizijatar kakvi bakaraci! Tako da eto.. Prvi korak sam napravila. 
Javim kad obavim kirurga

----------


## Iris

e pa čuj Trampolina,sad već malo i ja trtarim.baš sam htjela pitati kome je najbolje da prvo odem da to pogleda-fizijatru,uzv abdomena ili direkt abd.kirurgu? to si normalno tražila uputnicu od svoj dok.opće prakse?

----------


## Iris

pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Smile:  dakle i ti ravno na kirurgiju

----------


## trampolina

Ja sam je već jednom operirala, a i nakon 3 cr preporuke kirurga su ne otvarati osim u nuždi  :Sad: 
Bit ću drobata do smrti  :pivo:

----------


## Shania

a ja bi vam najradije slikala moj trbuh da vidite moje stanje  :Shock: 

Imam laparoskopsku operaciju žuči , pa nakon toga operacija crijeva, pa prije 2 mj. CR po tom istom rezu.
OK. znam da još možda ima vremena za "popravak" trbuha tek je 2 mj od poroda

Ali moj trbuh je strava, rez je po sredini preko pupka do stidne kosti i sad se trbuh razdvaja i prije je bilo tako ali sad je strašno..imam jako udubljenje po sredini po rezu i onda kao dva "trbuha". s time da je jedna strana deblja
Izgledam kao trudnica u 4 mj. i imam osjećaj da nikad više neću imati donekle normalan trbuh.
U bolnici su mi samo preporučili steznik, pokušati ću i ja fizijatru po savjet.

----------


## disciplina

Evo bila kod kirurga i nista... 
Poslao me doma uz preporuku  - ne dizati nista tesko ( napomenula sam da imam blizance koje cesto nosim istovremeno) 
Doci ponovno kad dobijem kilu jer ju jos uvijek nemam :wtf: 
Nositi steznik i uplatiti osobnog trenera. 
Ponovo cu svojoj doktorici da vidim mogu li ipak fizijatru.

----------


## cikla

Pre par dana sam skontala da mi je ostao razmak širine dva prsta između trbušnih mišića. Nije ni čudo s obzirom koliki mi je bio stomak. Vratila sam se na jogu, pa će valjda biti rezultata.

----------


## trampolina

Disciplina, pa to su super vijesti! Ipak je lakše vratiti mišiće nego na operaciju.

Ja zadnjih par dana nosim postoperativni steznik, ma koliko fizijatri bili protiv njega meni čini dobro.

----------


## Iris

> Evo bila kod kirurga i nista... 
> Poslao me doma uz preporuku  - ne dizati nista tesko ( napomenula sam da imam blizance koje cesto nosim istovremeno) 
> *Doci ponovno kad dobijem kilu jer ju jos uvijek nemam :wtf:* 
> Nositi steznik i uplatiti osobnog trenera. 
> Ponovo cu svojoj doktorici da vidim mogu li ipak fizijatru.


wtf baš ?! mislim super što nemaš kilu,ali malo ne kužim.Zar steznik ne otežava stvar,jer se mišići opuste? jesi bila na kraju kod fizijatra?

----------


## trampolina

Ovo za steznik govore ama baš svi, ali što je s onim mišićima koji su već slabi? Ja sam prije trudnoće mogla jedva tri trbušnjaka napraviti  :Embarassed: , moji nisu imali šanse sami proraditi.
Ne znam, meni je steznik pomogao.

----------


## Iris

> Ovo za steznik govore ama baš svi, ali što je s onim mišićima koji su već slabi? Ja sam prije trudnoće mogla jedva tri trbušnjaka napraviti , moji nisu imali šanse sami proraditi.
> Ne znam, meni je steznik pomogao.


pomogao,pa sad radiš više trbušnjaka  :Aparatic: ?
šalim se,mislim nemam ja averziju prema stezniku,nego mi nekako nije logično,jer je bit da ojačaju oslabljeni mišići,zar ne?nisam ga nosila nakon poroda i sad mi je malo žao,možda sam trebala...i ja sam koma s trbušnjacima oduvijek,zato mi se nije ni dalo nakon poroda vježbati,a sad eto,mišići razdvojeni,a za kilu još ne znam,nikako se zaletiti do doktora.

----------


## disciplina

Iris, nisam jos uspjela otici kod doktora. Stalno nesto uletava "vaznije".
Nekako se nadam da cu sutra pa javim kaj veli za fizijatra.

----------


## Malina27

ja sam svoju ljepoticu rodila prije 7 godina, a rupa je ostala, kolika tolika još je imam. poslije poroda, ništa više nije kao prije  :Smile: , ali neka su nama naša dječica živa i zdrava  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ja sam prije par dana, dok sam bila u bazenu, skužila da ja imam razdvojene mišiće na drobu. I to mi čitava šaka stane između. hebate, usrale smo se i ja i prijateljica kad samo to vidile. Baš sam brižna oko svog tijela, jeli, prošlo je dvije godine od zadnjeg poroda a ja tek sad shvatim. Što sad? Ima li netko da mi zdravoseljački sve to objasni, što to znači? Nemam veliki drob, ružan je zbog strija a ne zbog veličine, nije me briga za estetiku ali je za velike bolove u leđima koje imam od zadnjeg poroda. Jel to zbog toga ili nije? Naravno da nema šanse da ne nosim teško, ja stalno nekoga nosim, već 13 godina tako.

----------


## marta

Gdje ti je to točno? Dijastaza može biti iznad i ispod pupka. Mjeri se tako da legnes na leđa, na tvrdu podlogu, napneš mišiće i onda vidiš koliko prstiju stane u rupu. Prste staviš okomito na visinu. Ako je stvarno veće od 2-3 prsta, onda je za fizijatra da to pogleda. Ako je tu negdje ili manje, onda trebaš vjezbat trbušnjake, ali ne one klasične na leđima, nego na stojećki. Ako te zanima objasnit ću detaljno. 
Ukoliko ti ostane velika dijastaza u opasnosti si od kile/bruha. Ako ti na to izlete crijevca, nema šanse da prođeš bez operacije.

----------


## marta

Zaboravila sam dodat, da nisi jedina, i ja sam skužila tek nakon 4. djeteta da se tako nešto može dogoditi. Tj. da mi se dogodilo.  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

OKo pupka. Izgleda kao duguljasti romb oko pupka. Možda oko 2 prsta širine (kad sma bila u vodi to mi se činilo puno veće).

Zanimaju me ti trbušnjaci o kojima pričaš, što se mišići mogu vratiti u normalu?

----------


## marta

Mogu se vratiti u normalu. Moji su se vratili i ojačali, sad mogu normalne prbusnjake raditi. 

Obične trbusnjake na leđima smiješ raditi ako i samo ako ti se ne diže prema gore trbušni zid. A to je jako teško u početku i ako radiš krivo, smao ćeš ti pogoršati stanje. Ja sam počela s ovim:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89k5EUiGte8
Svi pokreti koje rade služe za jačanuje trbušnjaka. Treba ti cijeli video da bi vježbala s njima.
Najjednostavniji trbušnjak na stojećki je kad jednu nogu saviješ u koljenu i digneš na prsa. Bitno je u tome da se koljeno digne iznad pupka. 
Ili ruke iza glave, malo raširene noge i pretklon. 
Važno je uvijek, ne samo u slučaju dijastaze da svjesno pri trbušnjacima ovlačiš trbuh, nikako ne smije biti obrnuto. Dosta brzo se vide rezultati, ber se meni tako čini.

----------


## marta

E da, kod dijastaze nisu problem mišići (njih uvijek možeš navježbati ako radiš kako treba) nego tetiva između mišića. Ona se razdvoji.

----------


## marta

Evo, ovdje je cijeli kratki trening, sve što rade su trbušnjaci.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMjkMgaYqvg

----------


## Anci

ja sam radila ove prve dvije vježbe: http://www.google.hr/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CC0Q9QEwAA

ogroman je link, nadam se da radi  :lool: 

bitno je, kao što marta kaže, uvlačiti trbuh.

ja sam dobila i bruh, teško je reći da je baš od toga, ali prilično je vjerojatno. završila pod nožem, ali je sve prošlo ok.

----------


## trampolina

Hvala marta na ovim vježbama, krajnje je vrijeme da nešto napravim. Iako sam smršavila 10 kg trbuh još uvijek strši. Hernija se, navodno, nije vratila.

----------


## marta

Kod ovih vježbi doista ne moraš puno mislit. Samo da uvlačiš trbuh.

----------


## Ginger

Evo i mene u klubu 
Tri trudnoce u relativno kratkom roku, od cega prvi porod carski rez s razmicanjem misica
Na podrucju pupka razmaknutost 2,5 prsta, a iznad pupka 2 prsta
Izmedju trudnoca, a i sad, poslije obroka izgledam ko da sam u 5.mjesecu trudnoce
Na operaciju bas i ne bih, a za vjezbe znam da ne smiju bilo kakve pa cu sad probati s ovim
Planirala sam i kod fizijatra, al to znam da nece biti bas uskoro
Koliko nakon poroda s smiju raditi ove vjezbe?

----------


## marta

Ovisi samo o tome koliko se dobro osjećaš makon poroda. Kreneš lagano, pa vidiš kako ide. Samo se nemoj forsirati, jer imaš veliku dijastazu.

----------


## Ginger

Ma ja se osjecam super, ko da nisam ni rodila, osim sto nisam bas naspavana
Lagano i budem, nemam bas vremna, al moram poceti
Vidim da to i nije samo estetsko pitanje pa sam se malo i prepala
Thnx

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam krenula na pilates pa bumo vidli

----------


## alef

Da malo podignem temu... 
nakon trećeg poroda koji je bio carski, trbuh mi je katastrofa... nije toliko veliki vise, ali je sav mekan, kao da nema vise uopće nikakvih mišića ispod te koze... 
dijastazu imam od druge trudnoce, ali ovo sad je duplo gore...
Je li neka vježbama uspjela popraviti stanje? Ili je ireverzibilno? Čitala sam o nekim prigramima na netu, ali se plaća pristup...

----------


## kli_kli

Ja imam dijastazu, nakon 4. poroda se nije vise zatvorilo. Posle 3. je bilo sasvim ok, nisam mogla da uguram prst, iako sam oscala da nije bas sev na mestu. Dr mi je godinu i po posle 4. poroda rekla da cemo videti hoce li se popraviti do sledece kontrole. S 2.5 god. 4. deteta (na toj sledecoj kontroli) rekla je da je bolje, i da ako bas ne insistiram, ne treba nista posebno (terapija, operacija). kod mene je najveca rupa u gornjem delu, i zna mi biti neprijatno kad gladna legnem da spavam, inace ne primecujem neke probleme. tad prvi put, s godinu i po deteta, mi je dr rekla da su 'misici razvijeni i cvrsti, ali da su razbacani posvuda.'
ja bih ti savetovala lagano vezbanje cim budes mogla. ne bih insistirala na izolaciji core misica dok ne osetis da je stanje bolje (a cak ni tad ako je diastasis znacajan). ima puno nacina vezbanja gde se core vezba sekundarno (ukljucujuci i brzo hodanje). 
Dve prijateljice su imale operaciju. Jedna je trkacica (dvoje dece) i njoj se kao malo primeti da je stomak definisaniji, a druga (troje dece) i dalje izgleda kao da je 7m trudna  :Sad: . Ona ne vezba, nije nesto debela (u rangu 5-6kg viska), ali stomak je def. u haosu.

----------


## eryngium

Ja ju imam od prve trudnoće. Uspjela sam je vježbanjem dovesti sa 6 prstiju na onu "normalnu" nakon trudnoće od 2 cm, al je trbuh ostao visiti. Sad nakon druge je znatno manja nego prvi put ali je i dalje konkretna. Nadam se opet vježbanjem doći do toga da me leđa ne bole. Pomirila sam se da je moj six-pack gone forever i tješim se da ću uskoro 40 pa negdje nešto mora visiti. Preporučam body fit by Amy. Ima puno vježbi baš za dijastazu i ne plaća se ništa.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kli_kli

ajme eryngium, 6 prstiju!!!! svaka cast da si to popravila.  :utezi:

----------


## eryngium

> ajme eryngium, 6 prstiju!!!! svaka cast da si to popravila.


Hvala. Puno truda i nešto fizikalne je uloženo u to al još uvijek mi svako toliko na pamet padne operacija.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

Mi smo bas pricale o tome na vjezbama za trudnice prosli tjedan. Uglavnom, savjet je, nekih 6-8 (nakon pregleda svakako) tjedana krenuti s vjezbama za bone trbusne misice. To ne bi bili ovi koji se vjezbaju klasicnim trbusnjacima nego ovi sa strane. Mozda da odes kod nekog upucenog u problematiku (fizio ili u klub trudnica) da ti pokazu vjezbe?

----------


## j-la

Gdje gledate razdvojenost trbusnih mišića, gore iznad pupka ili ispod?
Pipala sam se nakon 2 mjeseca od poroda i tad sam mogla staviti 2 prsta, ali između gornjih mišića, donje nisam gledala. Jesam li trebala?
Da se požalim, trbuh mi je grozan nakon drugog poroda. Nije ovo dijastaza, već se salo nakupilo na donjem dijelu pa kako je bio carski, taj dio sad ružno "visi" preko reza. Još nisam počela vježbati, a kako ružno izgleda bojim se da mi ni vježbanje neće puno pomoći.

----------


## eryngium

I iznad i ispod.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## laumi

Moji su bili najvise razdvojeni iznad pupka. Imala sam 3 carska reza i bas veliku dijastazu, 10 cm i uz to jos i pupcanu kilu. Dosta je boljelo, nisam mogla duze stajati ni sjediti. Nakon operacije sam se preporodila, a trbuh ravan. Dugo sam odgadjala operaciju, sad mi je zao.

----------


## laumi

Inace sam prije trudnoca imala cvrste trbusne misice i nisam dobila puno kg u trudnocama, ako to ima ikakve veze.

----------


## Jadranka

J-la, ovako je nama pokazala trenerica na vjezbama. Legnes na ledja, noge savijes u koljenima, dignes majicu (ogolis trbuh), dignes se u mali trbusnjak (samo glavu i ramena dignes od poda), jednu ruku pruzis ispred sebe - paralelno s podom, al malo odignuto. S drugom rukom pokusas ugurat jedan (dva, tri...) prsta u prostor izmedju trbusnih misica. Prvo mjeris na podrucju pupka. Onda stavis dlan povise pupka (mali prst lezi na pupku) pa mjeris na udaljenosti dlana gore. Isto ponovis za dlan polozen ispod pupka.

----------


## kli_kli

I kod mene je rupa gore. Dole ispod pupka sve ok, oko pupka se oseca da bi moglo biti blize, a iznad pupka rupica  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

ja imam cca 2 prsta i gore i dolje
nikako poceti redovno raditi vjezbe za dijastazu
laumi 10 cm  :Shock:

----------


## laumi

A da... nije se izvana ni kuzilo koliko je velika, vidjeli su tek kad su otvorili trbuh. Sad je ravan, kao da niceg nije bilo.

----------


## kli_kli

Fakat, 10cm je nezamislivo. Mada mislim da je i jedna od ovih mojih prija morala imati slicno, imala je i kilu (koju sam videla nekoliko puta, bas je bila velika).
Btw, meni je ova teta super sto se tice dijastaze ali i inace majcinstva i sporta:
https://www.instagram.com/stephrothstein/

----------


## laumi

Ja sam presretna jer sam se konacno mogla vratiti trcanju. Operacija je bila velika i oporavak dugotrajan, ali isplatilo se.

----------


## cikla

> ja imam cca 2 prsta i gore i dolje
> nikako poceti redovno raditi vjezbe za dijastazu


Isti slučaj.
Vežbam nedelju dana, pa dve ne. I tako u krug.

----------


## marta

Ovaj topic me podsjetio kako sam se ja iskreno iznenadila kad sam nakon 4 poroda otkrila da imam dijastazu.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

o kako, marta, kako?  :lool:

----------


## j-la

Tek sam danas stigla provjeriti, iznad pupka jedan prst, ispod isto jedan, i to koliko sam od sala mogla opipat.
Moram li raditi posebne vježbe za to? Kontam, nije to nešto veliko.
Ginger? Jadranka?

----------


## kli_kli

j-la, ja mislim da ne moras nista. ti i onako vezbas  :Smile:  Dijastazu mogu imati i muskarci, a i zene koje nisu radjale (na zalost, od slabobosti misica i jedenja), i verujem da tvojih 1 prst posle dvoje dece samo znaci da si low risk za diastasis, i da ce se popraviti uz normalno vezbanje (ako je taj 1 prst uopste za ikakvo poravljanje). Uvlaci stomak!  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Tek sam danas stigla provjeriti, iznad pupka jedan prst, ispod isto jedan, i to koliko sam od sala mogla opipat.
> Moram li raditi posebne vježbe za to? Kontam, nije to nešto veliko.
> Ginger? Jadranka?


Pffff, jedan prst?! Mislim da to ni nije dijastaza i da možeš normalno vježbati. Tako mali pomak se obično sam od sebe zatvori. Naglasak na "obično".

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marta

> o kako, marta, kako?


Ne znam kako se to meni moglo dogoditi. Kladim se da ce me i menopauza tako iznenaditi.

----------


## alef

Ne usuđujem se jos početi nikakve vježbe, tek je mjesec i po od carskog... ali godine su tu, kilogrami, koža, mišići svi nestali netragom... moram poraditi na sebi, ako pustim predugo da prodje opustit cu se strah me i naviknuti na ovo nezdravo stanje...
Malo škicam teme o kilogramima i vježbanju, motivirajuće je vidjeti da se može

----------


## j-la

Hvala cure! I mislila sam tako, ova razdvojenost nije strašna.
Alef,  ni ja još nisam počela vježbati a od poroda je prošlo 4.5 mjeseca. Na prvom pregledu dobila sam zeleno svjetlo da mogu početi, i sva sretna što napokon počinjem. Eto do danas nisam. A da mi je vrijeme, jeste i to krajnje. Počela su me koljena boljeti, sad ne znam da li jer ne vježbam ili bi pogoršala vježbanjem. Imam viška 10 kg na kilazu od prije trudnoće, i stvarno se moram pokrenuti. Samo je pitanje kako jer se krpelj ne skida s mene, a kad je skinem onda starija zahtjeva svoje vrijeme.

----------


## Ginger

j-la dobro su ti cure rekle, nije to nikakva razdvojenost
zapravo, meni je to cilj  :lool: 
a proslo je dvije godine od zadnjeg poroda...

marta  :lool:

----------


## Jadranka

J-la, i meni se to cini ok. Al mogu pitat trenericu. Jednom (ako) kad opet odem na vjezbe. Uf, nikako stic. Stres svuda.

Sto se tice vjezbanja, na pitanje kad, meni je najbolji bio bratov savjet da djeca nece ni primijetit, ako me par dana u tjednu ne bude pola sata, sat. Al itekako ce primijetit, ako budem zivcana.

S druge strane, od ove svoje dvojice + posla ni ja ne stignem nista vjezbati. A zao mi jer bas osjecam da mi pase.

----------


## kli_kli

> Hvala cure! I mislila sam tako, ova razdvojenost nije strašna.
> Alef,  ni ja još nisam počela vježbati a od poroda je prošlo 4.5 mjeseca. Na prvom pregledu dobila sam zeleno svjetlo da mogu početi, i sva sretna što napokon počinjem. Eto do danas nisam. A da mi je vrijeme, jeste i to krajnje. Počela su me koljena boljeti, sad ne znam da li jer ne vježbam ili bi pogoršala vježbanjem. Imam viška 10 kg na kilazu od prije trudnoće, i stvarno se moram pokrenuti. Samo je pitanje kako jer se krpelj ne skida s mene, a kad je skinem onda starija zahtjeva svoje vrijeme.


Puno hodanja s krpeljom zakacenim za tebe. Provereno radi  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Sada vidim su mi i nakon dvije godine još razdvojeni ovi mišići. Osjetila sam oštru bol kod sklekova i ne znam smijem li ih nastaviti raditi. Na internetu sam našla da neke vježbe mogu još pogoršati. Što sada da radim? Koje vježbe za mišiće trbuha?

----------


## spajalica

zuta razmak ne smije biti veci od dva prsta.
ukoliko je veci trebas raditi vjezbe za dijastazu. imas na netu niz vjezbi za to.
sretno

evo par videa koje sam samo otvorila za kopirati 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TckAWc0Ao78
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeTylQXvPFA

evo link na stranicu s vjezbama
https://www.whattoexpect.com/first-y...cti-exercises/

----------


## tangerina

ja nisam imala dijastazu pa nisam ekspert, ali šta nije da ako imaš dijastazu ne smiješ raditi klasične trbušnjake, ali vježbe u planku su dobre za vježbat trbušne, pa tako i sklekovi

----------


## eryngium

> ja nisam imala dijastazu pa nisam ekspert, ali šta nije da ako imaš dijastazu ne smiješ raditi klasične trbušnjake, ali vježbe u planku su dobre za vježbat trbušne, pa tako i sklekovi


Plank kod dijastaze nije preporučljiv odmah na početku jer se stvara dodatan pritisak na trbušni zid. Ove videi koje je spajalica linkala su iz kolekcije postnatalnog serijala (s Amy sam vježbala i prvi put i sad) i imaju u sebi modificirane plankove i sklekove. U biti sve vježbe imaju modificiranu verziju da ih može izvesti i netko tko nikad nije vježbao.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Naišla sam na ovo i čovjek kaže da su 1-2 prsta razmaknutosti u redu (iako, ne znam vrijedi li to samo za njegovu ženu šest tjedana od poroda ili općenito), a da 3 prsta već nisu. Sad sam sebi provjerila i stane otprilike 1 - 1.5 prsta, 2 već teže, a 3 nikako.

https://youtu.be/LpsvIeGBKuk

Možete li mi vi sada za usporebu reći prema ovom gore koliki je kod vas razmak, koliko je prošlo od poroda i radite li sklekove i čučnjeve?

----------


## eryngium

Svi ovi youtube checks za dijastazu mjere poprečne prste a meni je fizioterapeut mjerio uzdužne i poprečno.
Trenutno imam 5 uzdužno i 1 poprečno, al me ne tješi taj jedan poprečno kad mi trbuh navečer izgleda kao da sam u 5mj trudnoće. Od poroda br.2 je prošlo skoro 15 mjeseci.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

I što tvoj fizioterapeut kaže smiješ li raditi sklekove i trbušnjake s tih jedan prst poprečno?

----------


## eryngium

> I što tvoj fizioterapeut kaže smiješ li raditi sklekove i trbušnjake s tih jedan prst poprečno?


Trbušnjake ne, sklekove ionako radim na koljenima jer mi ručni zglobovi ne valjaju.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marta

Zuta, radi trbusnjake stojecki. To su ti vjezbe kod koji dizes koljeno vise od pupka. Kad ih tako ucvrstis, mozes prijeci na normalne.

----------


## papalakaka

Ja sam nasla isto vjezbe koje sad ponavljam svaki dan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WDsJuU7QSo

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni se u potpunosti povukla trbušna mast il kak to već zvat. Jedino što mi je koža naborana. Što se također ne primijeti toliko koliko kad se malo sagnem. Ima li ikakav način da se to utegne kao prije poroda osim operacijom? Gledam neke fitnes mame i ove koje predano vježbaju njima je koža super utegnuta. Ili operirana.  :Unsure:

----------


## kli_kli

Pod utiskom podizanja ove teme, proverila sam i svoje misice. Meni se zatvorilo dole i gore, ali pri sredini, malo povrh pupka, opet imam rupu! Cini mi se da je skoro dva prsta siroka. 
Zuta, meni se koza vracala do 4. poroda, mada posle 3. isto nisam bila zadovoljna. sad imam koze i ide mi na zivce. Pomiinjala sam stephanie bruce, americku atleticarku, ona fura tu kozu kao znak da se moze profesionalno trcati i nakon dva poroda. Ima nesto i u tome  :Smile:  
meni se cini da se moze povuci vremenom donekle, ali da ne treba ocekivati cuda, osim hirurskim putem  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

kli_kli, do dva prsta i inače nije patološki, da je i cijelom dužinom, a točno iznad pupka je najnormalnije da su mišići malo razdvojeni, to im je fiziološki oblik.

----------


## kli_kli

o pa super vertex, hvala ti na informaciji!

----------


## Roimeda

Nakon koliko vremena od poroda se smije poceti sa vježbama za dijastazu? Nakon 4 tjedana? Prije ? Poslije?

Dal imaju kakve vjezbe sa disanjem i uvlačenjem tih misica? Jednom davno sam na to naletjela al ne sjećam se vise.

----------


## Roimeda

Koliko se smije dizati tesko? Kaj s nama koji dizemo i starije malce? 12kg +

----------


## Roimeda

Steznik da ili ne kod dijastaze?

----------


## Lili75

Ne.
Bolje da misici rade, poslije nekog vremena zamolit fizioterapeuta da ti pokaze vjezbe.

----------

